# Use common sense



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Just a word of caution.....snowmobiling and alcohol do not mix. Come up and enjoy the snow but use caution, you don't have to travel as fast as your sled will go! We have already had several serious accidents on the trails. At least one fatal......the season is young...don't be a statistic. Don't think that it can't happen to you. Most accidents that occur on the trails involve alcohol, and traveling too fast. Please be careful... Sheriff, local police and conservation officers will be out there on the trails.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I heard of a guy 70 years old that lost his life on the trails up by Watersmeet recently.


----------

